# Thin Backpack Suggestions?



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Looking for suggestions for thin backpacks for use as a GHB in the car. I have a "hidden" compartment where it could be always kept however this compartment is not very deep. I've got about 20" x 20" x (almost) 6" to work with. I'm thinking actually 2 packs roughly 10 x 18 x 5 might be ideal as if it were just me I could take one and if the wife were with we could take both with extra food and such in the second one.

Something like Urban Disguise actually fits pretty good in the compartment as I found a local camera store that would let me take it out and try it in the car. There is also a backpack harness accessory that turns it into a fairly comfortable backpack. The catch is that at $180 (for each bag+harness) I'm looking at close to $400 for a couple of these with tax (and/or shipping). There is another bag in the ThinkTank series, the model 60 which is 16.5 x 12 x 6 and a couple should just fit but at $225 with harness I'm approaching $500 for just a couple of bags! I can probably knock this down a little shopping them around instead of buying direct but it is still a lot that could be better spent on food or other supplies.

I am hoping that someone might be aware of some other more reasonably priced options that are no more than 6" thick and ideally something around 10-12 x 17-19. None of my searches have come up with anything yet.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

In your searches, try including the word "laptop" since computer backpacks should come in the dimensions you're looking for.

I did a quick search for laptop backpack and there's tons of them.
Here's one of the first ones listed. It's 17x12x7" and priced at $25. 
Amazon.com: Case Logic VNB-217 Value 17-Inch Laptop Backpack (Black): Computer & Accessories


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

Try "cheaper than dirt" if you have no luck there try your local Army surplus store, there is no real reason to be spending so much money for a couple of bags unless you really want to.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Culex - what kind of vehicle has a cubby-hole that could fit a skinny backpack?


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

MINI Cooper Clubman. It's the 10" longer version of the "standard" MINI Cooper. Not exactly an ideal BOV but until then it's a blast to drive. Basically a high performance go cart. And even though they are small, the interior room is amazing. At 6'2" I have more leg room in this car than pretty much any other vehicle I've ever owned. 

It's not really hidden but there is a compartment that is about 30" x 20" by almost 6". If I go over 6" then the cover doesn't lay flat. When it is laying flat no one realizes that there is even a space under it... and the cargo area looks completely empty. This isn't just a privacy screen, but actually a compartment below the cargo space. I tried to find a picture on the web but surprisingly was unable to locate one. 

I currently have some work equipment in there that takes almost 10 by almost 20 so I have a 20 x 20 area left to try to work two bags into... although if things start getting bad I'll ditch the work equipment to get more space... or just start carrying a bag on me all the time.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

bczoom said:


> In your searches, try including the word "laptop" since computer backpacks should come in the dimensions you're looking for.
> 
> I did a quick search for laptop backpack and there's tons of them.
> Here's one of the first ones listed. It's 17x12x7" and priced at $25.
> Amazon.com: Case Logic VNB-217 Value 17-Inch Laptop Backpack (Black): Computer & Accessories


Thanks... unfortunately the critical dimension is the 7" number. It has to be no more than 6" and preferably a tiny bit less than that. But you have given me some other ideas on products to search. I had focused mostly on the outdoor bags but a laptop one just might do the trick too if I can find a suitably sized one.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

CulexPipiens said:


> Thanks... unfortunately the critical dimension is the 7" number. It has to be no more than 6" and preferably a tiny bit less than that.


That's the depth. If you don't pack it full, it should be thinner.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Agreed... a less than full bag should fit... however your laptop suggestion got me thinking of those Checkpoint Friendly bags. They're usually pretty thick but they zip in half thus cutting the thickness dramatically. I'm going to have to see a few in the store before I know if it'll work but I think it might... and I should still be able to stuff them too. Thanks for the nudge in this direction.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

As you look at them, check for those that have removable padding (that's normally velcroed in) to see if you can remove some of the padding that you wouldn't need to gain yourself some space.

Since you're considering these types of bags, you may want to look at regular PC bags. They don't have backpack straps but they will have at least 1 shoulder strap.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

I have seen a lot of non backpack bags that would fit however I've done longer walks (10+ miles) with a shoulder bag and much prefer a backpack. A long walk is not out of consideration as my office is over 20 miles from where we live. 

Otherwise I'd just go with a few duffels and only fill them enough to allow them to fit.... On long trips (vacation, for example) I just might supplement the GHBs with a duffel or two with extra gear anyway.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

What about a students book bag/backpack? Small backpacks don't require the heavy belt and sternum strap required for larger cubic inch packs. What about storing the pack unpacked, but with everything that will go into it stored in the same compartment in plastic bags ready to load?


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

sailaway said:


> What about storing the pack unpacked, but with everything that will go into it stored in the same compartment in plastic bags ready to load?


I've been considering this too... and for more than one reason. No matter what we have tried, mice sometimes get in the cars and do like to chew on stuff... for some reason they've chewed 2 holes in softer plastic in my car but thankfully left the cloth alone.

If I can't find a pack that meets my dimensional needs, I might look for a large hard plastic rubbermaid type container that will fit in this space, put the stuff in there and then just squish the empty packs in along side of it. Means I can't just grab and go... but it shouldn't take more than a few minutes to fill the pack(s) as the situation dictates. Granted from my history this won't be mouse proof but should be more secure than a cloth/nylon bag.

This is definitely my plan B though as I'd prefer to have the bags already loaded with one in my wife's car and one in mine (or both in the same car when we're together).


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I know from experience... Mice can and will chew through those Rubbermaid containers.


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

Place to hide a few emergency items like guns, cash and so on.......if you have a pickup truck take out the back plate of the tail gate.....I have been searched many time and no one has ever found it.


----------

